# Perfekter Brataal



## Rheinspezie (14. März 2014)

Moin,

wie sieht der perfekte Brataal aus - wie macht Ihr ihn?

Mich würde interessieren, ob man auch mittlere Aale gut frisch braten kann oder ob es da eine bspw. Höchstlänge gibt, wo es nicht mehr schmeckt...

Manche sagen, man solle den fettigen Fisch "ausbraten" - Andere sagen, er soll nicht zu lange in der Pfanne bleiben und saftig serviert werden....

Welches Fett verwendet ihr zum Braten und soll der Fisch eher heiß  oder mäßig gebraten werden...

Paniert Ihr ihn - und wenn ja, wie?

Nehmt Ihr frische Kräuter zum Braten?
Beilagen zum Fettfisch sollten welche sein ?
Zu guter letzt : ist gebratener Aal bekömmlicher, als geräuchert?

Hoffe, Ihr lasst mal ein paar Vorschläge hören, der Aal läuft bald 

R.S.


----------



## Heinzer (14. März 2014)

*AW: Perfekter Brataal*

Moin, also ich bereite den Aal so zu das ich ihn erst leicht im Mehl wende und dann mit ein bißchen Speck in der Pfanne brate. Dazu gibt`s Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## Franky (14. März 2014)

*AW: Perfekter Brataal*

Moin...
Ich habe für Brataal das Rezept von meinem Opa mal umgesetzt. Sehr lecker, aber auch verdammt watt reichhaltig.
Aal in fingerlange Stücke schneiden, salzen und pfeffern. Dann in einer Mischung aus Roggenmehl und Roggenschrot (grobes Roggenmehl) wenden und dann in Butterschmalz ausbacken - darf ruhig etwas länger sein, wenn man es knusprig mag.
Dazu - siehe Heinzer... Ggf. noch ne Scheibe Zitrone, wenn man es denn möchte.
... und hinterher die Empfehlung des Chefkochs:
Wetterauer Kräuterhexe........................


----------



## Justsu (14. März 2014)

*AW: Perfekter Brataal*

Also ich mach's ähnlich: Aal abziehen, trocken tupfen, in Stücke schneiden, in Mehl (mit Salz und Pfeffer untergemischt) wenden, alles überschüssige Mehl gründlich (!) abklopfen und dann in etwas Butter bei mittlerer Hitze braten. Lieber ein bisschen weniger Hitze als zuviel.

Also ich habe das Gefühl, dass mir Brataal besser bekommt als geräucherter, liegt aber vielleicht auch nur daran, dass ich bisher nur schlanke Aale bis knapp über 50cm gebraten habe.

Als Beilage zu Bratfisch mag ich gerne Bratkartoffeln!


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. März 2014)

*AW: Perfekter Brataal*



Justsu schrieb:


> *...Also ich habe das Gefühl, dass mir Brataal besser bekommt als geräucherter*, liegt aber vielleicht auch nur daran, dass ich bisher nur schlanke Aale bis knapp über 50cm gebraten habe...



Meine Frage kommt nicht von ungefähr - ich bekomme von Räucheraal regelmäßig ganz übles Sodbrennen :c

Bei Forelle komischerweise nicht ... also wäre schon schön, wenn man Brataal bekömmlicher runterbekäme - welche Rolle kann da diesbezüglich Salbei spielen ?

Sagt man doch so - Salbei zu Aal würde passen...

R.S.


----------



## Gohann (14. März 2014)

*AW: Perfekter Brataal*

Hallo Spezi, zum Räuchern werden meist die größeren Aale genommen, die mehr Fett auf den Rippen haben. Da diese zum Räuchern nicht gehäutet werden hängt da noch einiges an Fett dran. Das könnte dein Sodbrennen auslösen!

Zum Brataal, habe ein Rezept aus Belgien, welches Aal in Rot heisst. Dazu werden Aale um 60cm gehäutet und in Fingerlange Stücke geschnitten. Salzen, pfeffern und in Mehl wälzen. Dazu Dosentomaten, Paprika rot, Gemüsezwiebel, Knoblauch. Die Mengenangaben weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Würde für 2 Aale 2 Dosentomaten, 2 rote Paprika, eine Gemüsezwiebel und Knobi nach Gusto nehmen. Um der Sache etwas Bumms zu verleihen würde ich persönlich noch ne Chillischote fein hacken und dazugeben.

Aalstücke in etwas Öl anbräunen, danach rausnehmen und das Gemüse in der Pfanne andünsten. Knobi und Chilli dazu und mit etwas Wein oder Brühe ablöschen. Das Ganze etwas Schmoren lassen, zum Schluss die Aalstücke dazu geben und garziehen lassen. Als Beilage würde ich ein Baguette mit Knoblauch- oder Kräuterbutter nehmen. Reis geht auch! Dazu ein Vinho Verde aus Portugal und der Tag ist dein Freund.

Davon gibbet auch kein Sodbrennen!#6

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. März 2014)

*AW: Perfekter Brataal*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo Spezi, zum Räuchern werden meist die größeren Aale genommen, die mehr Fett auf den Rippen haben. Da diese zum Räuchern nicht gehäutet werden hängt da noch einiges an Fett dran. Das könnte dein Sodbrennen auslösen!
> 
> Zum Brataal, habe ein Rezept aus Belgien, welches Aal in Rot heisst. Dazu werden Aale um 60cm gehäutet und in Fingerlange Stücke geschnitten. Salzen, pfeffern und in Mehl wälzen. Dazu Dosentomaten, Paprika rot, Gemüsezwiebel, Knoblauch. Die Mengenangaben weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Würde für 2 Aale 2 Dosentomaten, 2 rote Paprika, eine Gemüsezwiebel und Knobi nach Gusto nehmen. Um der Sache etwas Bumms zu verleihen würde ich persönlich noch ne Chillischote fein hacken und dazugeben.
> 
> ...





Gohann - also das nenne ich mal ein kreatives, neues Aalrezept - *Danke !!!* (Danke nat. auch an alle anderen poster!)

Ich glaube, das werde ich neben der klassischen Variante mal testen...

Freu´ mich schon auf den Sommer |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Gohann (14. März 2014)

*AW: Perfekter Brataal*

Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, so etwas mal mit Grundeln zu testen.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. März 2014)

*AW: Perfekter Brataal*

mir laeuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen.

Darf seit  3 Jahren alle Aale in England zuruecksetzen.
Duerfen nicht mitgenommen werden. catch and release fuer AALE.

Es gibt allerdings reichlich Aale hier in England. In einer Nacht 30+ ueber 1 Pfund ist nicht selten.

Hin und wieder habe ich mal paar in der Raeuchertonne.
Die schmecken mir einfach zugut. 
Kann nur hoffen das irgendwann die Aalschonzeit wieder aufhoert hier in England.


----------

